

Ask HN: What do I ask a start-up before getting hired? - hacknat

Given that I believe in the business model of the start-up, what sorts of questions should I be asking the CTO at my informational interview, given that there are only 7 employees so far? I&#x27;d be the 4th Engineer.<p><i>Background</i>
So I am in serious talks with a start-up. This would be my first <i>real</i> start-up that I worked for. I was looking through the following article:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stefankendall.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;10-questions-to-ask-your-potential.html
For some ideas to ask at my interview with the CTO, but it hardly seems relevant.
======
sobes
Congrats! Though I'm curious to know what you mean by "real" startup. What's a
fake one?

One of the most important questions to ask is how they're funded. Most
startups fail, and funding is the most accurate proxy for stability. At the
very least you'll know if it'll be around long enough for you to learn
something while working there.

Also, if you're getting stock options, I suggest you read this article (tells
you what questions to ask so that you understand what they're worth):

[http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/an-engineers-guide-to-stock-
optio...](http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/an-engineers-guide-to-stock-options)

~~~
hacknat
I joined a mid-size company while they were still calling themselves a "start-
up". There was a little bit of risk in joining, but not much. We are
definitely not a start-up now.

The funding question is good, but, fortunately, they're funding is well
publicized, so I don't really need to ask.

Also the options question is good, I'll make sure to look that over. I have
some experience with options with my current company, but I'm going into this
next position with more leverage, so I should probably ask the right sorts of
questions, etc.

Thanks again!

~~~
sobes
It seems a lot of mid-sized companies like to call themselves "startups"
because of the hip factor. Even though they fail to fit into the definition.
Incidentally, here's a good Quora discussion on the definition:
[https://www.quora.com/Entrepreneurship/What-is-the-proper-
de...](https://www.quora.com/Entrepreneurship/What-is-the-proper-definition-
of-a-startup).

Anyways, I'm happy to have shared something helpful. Good luck!

------
waqasaday
Ask them what success would look like to them in the span of 3, 6, 12, and 18
months. Where company would be. It'll give you an essence of what founders
wants to accomplish, and what will be the size and impact of your work.

~~~
hacknat
I like this a lot. Thanks.

